# watering the grass



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Dont mind me just being stupid again Do you want to water the grass when the sun is not shining or around dusk? I heard if you water your grass with the sun out it can sunburn it I just wanna hear some opinions from others as my lawn needs water bad.
Ryan


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

water in the morning... water it less often but make sure it gets a good soaking.. 
meaning... better to water it every 4th day as long as you really soak it.. than to water it every day a little..


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Morning is better. The dusk waters are not good because I hear that molds and stuff will tend to grow since the water hangs out over night. Not sure how true that is... it is what I heard.

As for sunny watering, you will burn your grass and tend to loose more water before it soaks in. The water will super heat the grass due to the way light passes through water droplets and heats up and basically kill the grass. Some say water it a ton if you are doing it during the day. I think I would do a dusk watering before I would during the day.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks for the replies, guess i'll wait till the morning then.
Ryan


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Ryan,

Here's some good information that backs up the advice you got and maybe some new info for you.

http://www.mastergardenproducts.com/gardenerscorner/watering_your_lawn.htm

Greg


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a attitude that I do not water the yard. The grass on my yard is a hardy fescue and I feel that watering it is just wasteful (I also live on a community well with 3 other homes and none of us water the yard). I do not think what the others think the same way as I do but it seems to be the order in my area. We have all the same grass and this fescue we grow is very dought tolerate. Brown grass is acceptable along with a little bit of clover and so it appears the same every year at this time. I do not weed and feed and the only neighbor that does across the street has to constantly water his yard (yea it looks really nice but to me it is wasteful). Yes the yard OMG is brown. So What it is grass and will recover once the rains return in the fall. I also have hundreds of things to do and when the grass is summer dormantcy I can do other things that need to be get done besides watering the grass.:furious:


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Around this hot section of the country which thrives on sprinklers and irrigation they always seem to be in use early morning or late afternoon ........never in the middle of the day or at night. They say its a good idea to allow grass a chance to dry off its blades before the sun goes down so you do not invite any mold or other unwanted growing stuff on the grass. Besides the nights are usually humid enough so most water in the AM..early before the sun is bright, allows the water to soak in and not go off in evaporation.


----------

